# Special Operations Task Force Selection



## G-Man222 (Jun 26, 2009)

How does one get assigned to an SOF Task Force???
...

mod edit- start by joining the Army and making it through boot camp. Engage the 50m target first. I deleted the rest of your post past the first question.  Don't ask questions like that on this site again.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey man, I am not at liberty to put that information on this post. I think it would fall into the OPSEC category.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jun 26, 2009)

DISCLAIMER:  I am not SOF, and my experience is from the outside, looking in.


G-man:  they don't put this information out anywhere because, at a minimum, it's privileged, on the other end, highly classified.  if you want into one of the "TFs" you mentioned, then work your ass off, get into the SOF type/branch of your desire, and be the very best.  you can't ask how to get to the attic of a house without at least walking in the 1st floor.  hit your 25m targets, then watch your lane from there.  savvy?


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 26, 2009)

Gman, after 25 days of researching (600hrs) if the answer isn't there, that might answer the question. .02


----------



## G-Man222 (Jun 26, 2009)

Understood

Thank you for the replies.

Wont discuss it any further.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 26, 2009)

G-Man222 said:


> Understood
> 
> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> Wont discuss it any further.



Once you are in the Military, you will be able to find answers to all of the questions you are asking. No worries man, in time they will be answered.


----------



## G-Man222 (Jun 26, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> Once you are in the Military, you will be able to find answers to all of the questions you are asking. No worries man, in time they will be answered.



Understood thank you.

I understand as a civilian my access to informaiton is rather limited to whomever I know. (no first hand info, because I'm NPS) and It's totally understandable (I myself would feel worried if a civilian off the streets could get "any" information on "High Key" kind of stuff... (Although there are quite a few things I've come across that I couldn't believe could be located by a 19y/o fresh from HS... Or in HS.....................................................) 

But it's just more i look into things, more and more questions that arise...

Just the type of assignments an 11B in "Big Army" alone can have are mind boggling sometimes...

Let alone the types of assignments an 11B in Regiment can get. (11C as well)

Heck, even as a 68W across the Army the assignments are almost limitless from what I've gathered.

More and more I look into something, so many quesitons keep arising...

Just sometimes differentiating whether that kind of information would be OPSEC, or if that information wouldn't get's confusing on figuring out...  (

But either case, thanks for the replies.  It's all appreciated.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 26, 2009)

www.goarmy.com  Have you checked this site out?


----------



## AWP (Jun 26, 2009)

G-man, this is getting old....


----------

